

OpDemand is hiring - gabrtv
http://blog.opdemand.com/post/9002319913/opdemand-is-hiring

======
gabrtv
You probably haven't heard of us...

OpDemand is a software company with a mission to make IT operations
departments efficient and responsive through automation. Our Command & Control
technology (C2) makes it simple to deploy and manage complex distributed
systems in the cloud. Our web console and command-line tools are unlike
anything on the market.

As the blog post says, we're looking for a strong engineers who want to work
and play in Boulder, Colorado. Come check us out. We're worth a look.

